# Venice trip 8/22-8/23 Need one maybe 2



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

My buddy and I have a boat we keep in Venice LA and we are always looking for a couple of people to tag along. It's my wife, him and myself who go almost once a month. You don't need any gear, we have Penn 80 and Penn 50 reels with all the tackle.

We have a 2005 Palmetto 23 custom (actually a 27' boat measured out) with twin 150 mercs, boat runs great, no issues with anything. We are just looking to find some people who like to fish and help cut some costs. Can fish 5 no problem, we are good with a single or two people going.

Typical trip, we leave Thursday night from East TX, fish Friday and Saturday, come home Sunday morning. Total cost is about $500 per person (for everything...fuel, hotel, food, whiskey, bait and all) for two full days of fishing.

I can't guarantee fish (last weekend limited on snapper, 1 YF, 1 BF and 3 AJ), but we will have a blast!

PM me if you are interested, we are heading back out next weekend!!


----------



## Jimbo100 (Oct 8, 2006)

I sent a PM but no responce give me a call Jim 214-208-4621 I am still interested.


----------

